# Sky+



## gillie (Dec 28, 2008)

Festive greetings to all, can any one help. We have just moved to the Algarve and use a digi box with a free to air viewing card, (years old). 
We have Sky+ in the UK and also have an additional Sky+ box in another room. If I were to bring one of the boxes here, would it work. 
We are on a complex which has several sky dishes scattered around the site. I can see from the forum that similar questions have been asked before, but would really appreciate some ones help


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Gillie,
We have normal Sky but I cannot see any reason why Sky+ wouldn't work here. The only thing is if you stop your subscription, then the recording function will not work, even in the UK.


----------



## OrkneytoPortugal (Dec 21, 2008)

Providing your Sky box and freeview card are registered in theUK it will work out here providing your satellite dish is large enough to pick up the signal and is obviously set at a much lower angle to pick up the signal directed over the UK The disc size should be a minimum of 1200mm If you don't have a Sky box you can get a simple freeview satellite box point your dish at either firebird or Sirrus ll and receive all the free- to-air channels BBC ITV channel 4 and hundreds of crap channels


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Ignore me - I was going to write something but changed my mind!


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

OrkneytoPortugal said:


> Providing your Sky box and freeview card are registered in theUK it will work out here providing your satellite dish is large enough to pick up the signal and is obviously set at a much lower angle to pick up the signal directed over the UK The disc size should be a minimum of 1200mm If you don't have a Sky box you can get a simple freeview satellite box point your dish at either firebird or Sirrus ll and receive all the free- to-air channels BBC ITV channel 4 and hundreds of crap channels


it will not record in portugal receive yes but not record


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

santaanita said:


> it will not record in portugal receive yes but not record


YES it does record in Portugal. We use ours ALL the time without any problems


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

gillie said:


> Festive greetings to all, can any one help. We have just moved to the Algarve and use a digi box with a free to air viewing card, (years old).
> We have Sky+ in the UK and also have an additional Sky+ box in another room. If I were to bring one of the boxes here, would it work.
> We are on a complex which has several sky dishes scattered around the site. I can see from the forum that similar questions have been asked before, but would really appreciate some ones help




There are several companies in the PORTUGAL NEWS who can install sky for you. You can email me directly through this site and I can pass on details


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

siobhanwf said:


> There are several companies in the PORTUGAL NEWS who can install sky for you. You can email me directly through this site and I can pass on details


so let me get this straight your sky plus box records in portugal?


----------



## santaanita (Jan 16, 2008)

sorry you still subscribe in the UK so yes i see you can,but just bringing a sky plus box when you live here and not subcribing then you cant record ,my apoliges soibhanwf


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Or you can buy a freesat recorder and it will record your shows without subscription.


----------

